# Come on then, alternatives to a Jazz?



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Right then, its car time for me. I'm one of these people that buy a car, fall in love and never part with it, so changing cars is traumatic for me.

A bit of background, I currently have three cars:

- Honda Accord Type R (my first love and now used on sunny days and shows and when i feel the need for a hoon)
- Honda Odyssey (a JDM import 7 seater bus, bought to use for a week and sell on, still have it nearly 2 years later)
- Honda Civic EK3 (a 20 year old, reliable, economical but now showing signs of age (rust ) little run around that i've had for a few years and has helped get my two lads through their tests etc).

Intial plan was to sell them all and get a nice luxury auto (almost certainly a Honda Legend) and a newer run around which the kids can also drive. But try as i might, I can't face selling the ATR, i don't think the boy racer is fully out of me yet and i enjoy the social gatherings/meets with the owners club. So i've put the lux-auto-barge on hold for a while.

The Ody has been great, i love it, a 7 seater auto bus that you can throw around like an estate car, but i did 2,000 miles last year, a 1,000 of those were in a week when we had friends over from Italy and i was taxi for the week. It's up for sale for someone else to enjoy.

The little Civic has been such a reliable little motor, but it is getting on a bit and i worry that perhaps it doesn't look so good when i call out and see customers. More so, both my lads have passed their driving test now and even though it is only a 1.5, its a bit heavy on the insurance, although it won't matter quite so much if they bin it somewhere as it has next to no value now. 

So i've decided to sell the Civic too and end up with the ATR and newer/more practical run around.

If its not obvious, i'm a Honda man, but i'm not adverse to change. I keep coming back to a Jazz as seems to tick the boxes, but i'm still not 100% on one and want to consider something different. So what do people suggest, it needs to fit the following ideally -

- hatchback (handy for shopping/tip runs etc and when i have to move my lad at Bath Uni and all his stuff back and forth 
- reliable
- insurable (ideally i would like to add my 17 year son as an additional driver and my 19 year old son when he back from uni for hols etc)
- reasonably well equipped (i appreciate there will be limitations in this market, but PAS, electric windows and aircon to clear windows in the wet as a minimum)

Fire some ideas at me! No Vauxhalls, Renaults, Citroens or Peugeots though please, they just don't do anything for me!

Budget £3k/£4k, although i am weary of spending too much with my lads having access to it.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Micra?
Although, don't Renault own Nissan so maybe that's off the list.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Micra?


They look pretty awful, although I really like the Note, which is based on the Micra. The Note is OK, but my dad has one and i don;t really think it is the car for me.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

My mother has got a last generation Note and as with her previous 3 Nissans over 25+ years (she keeps them a long time) nothing has gone wrong.

Hers is top spec (Tekna I think) with the 1.4 petrol engine - averages 45mpg and she only drives in urban conditions, very well equipped and is fairly decent to drive (for what it is)

Only others that spring to mind are Fabia, Polo and Fiesta built all will probably be less reliable than a Note.

Left field choice is a Panda 100HP - real little cult car and can be picked up for well within budget - lots of high mileage ones around suggesting they are pretty robust


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

andy665 said:


> My mother has got a last generation Note and as with her previous 3 Nissans over 25+ years (she keeps them a long time) nothing has gone wrong.
> 
> Hers is top spec (Tekna I think) with the 1.4 petrol engine - averages 45mpg and she only drives in urban conditions, very well equipped and is fairly decent to drive (for what it is)
> 
> ...


Fair play, my old chap's is a 2006 and is great little car. Quite versatile seating too. Not sure how the Jazz's "magic seats" compare though.

I might have a look at the next gen from his and see what kind of cost they are and also how they would fair with a 17 year old on there.

Panda, er no , should have added Fiat to the list


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I would be wary of doing anything too cheap/aged as the safety of more modern cars is worth a lot in terms of peace of mind; if they stack it as you say you want them in a small tank of a thing.

What is wrong with a high(er) mileage Accord estate etc? Diesel impreza? Golf? Volvo C30??

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...vertising-location=at_cars&radius=1500&page=1

I wouldn't be too worried by a higher mileage car than these, cripes I did a lot of my uni years in the old mans ex company car which had done 100,000 long before I got in it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

ollienoclue said:


> I would be wary of doing anything too cheap/aged as the safety of more modern cars is worth a lot in terms of peace of mind; if they stack it as you say you want them in a small tank of a thing.
> 
> What is wrong with a high(er) mileage Accord estate etc? Diesel impreza? Golf? Volvo C30??


Needs to be a run around, a little shopping cart, easy to park up, low insurance with the kids on. Safety is good enough in any car these days, the NCAP rating of some little hatchbacks is 5 stars. I'm sure there's more chance of my lad killing himself in a diesel Impreza than there is in an 80hp hatch to be honest.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Toyota Corolla, plenty still around, reliable, easy and not a bad car in general.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Needs to be a run around, a little shopping cart, easy to park up, low insurance with the kids on. Safety is good enough in any car these days, the NCAP rating of some little hatchbacks is 5 stars. I'm sure there's more chance of my lad killing himself in a diesel Impreza than there is in an 80hp hatch to be honest.


I witnessed a nasty crash involving a more modern shape Focus. The thing was actually rolled as well but the occupants got out fine. I think the mid-sized hatches are safer. I would not want to be involved in an RTA in a Fiesta, as I was at 19.

Trouble with 80hp is that you are often too slow for the surrounding traffic. Some of those Volvos are 1.6 and very low mileage for the money. The offshoot will be insurance. I would say it is fine if they have a slightly larger more powerful car but I would want to sit with them and coach their driving first if it was me. I worked with and had to manage young folk who came to work for us. By about 19 they tend to be much more road savvy.

They also do run of the mile Subarus with non-turbo petrol engines that are pretty unexciting but normally well equipped.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Caledoniandream said:


> Toyota Corolla, plenty still around, reliable, easy and not a bad car in general.


Auris/Yaris would be a good starter car, too. As you say, boringly reliable.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Toyota Ist? Jap import but pretty cheap, reliable and the added cool factor of a rare import?


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...cars&maximum-mileage=70000&radius=1500&page=1

Get your gear in the back as well.


----------



## chrisfraser06 (Oct 12, 2017)

My Vote goes with A VW UP!

Cracking wee cars around town, ncap 5 star and really cheap to run and insure etc


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Swift


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Swift is a good shout. The VW Up would be too small, i can only invisage this...










I don't need a saloon or family sized car, i've got one sitting pretty in the garage at my disposal. :driver:

Just to put this into perspective, I can insure a 1.2/1.4 Jazz for less than £200. With my lad as an "occasional" driver, the insurance cost is circa £1200, that's with max NCB etc too. But i can live with paying £1,000 for him to pick me up from the pub every now and then and to get some experience in before he finishes college, gets a job and can afford his own car (or goes off to uni like his brother). Anything other than a low group car will crucify me.

Just had a look at the Toyota ist, i do like that, but there is a big worry with insurance there. Insuring the Ody was a task and half as there aren't ABI codes for imports on insurer's systems. It's got to be run of mill and clean (no modifications ) to be affordable with the boy on there.


----------



## chrisfraser06 (Oct 12, 2017)

The front of the UP has more room than the Peugeot 208 courtesy car we had the other month.

I think you'd be surprised


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Mazda 2 or Hyundai i10?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Some have suggested the Note.

The earlier shape models (E11) were better made than the new shape E12. I have an E12 and so far have had no trouble with it, but I'd be reluctant to recommend one based on experiences of other owners on the Note forum I read.

It is now a discontinued model but it seems that the Nissan / Renault tie up produced a Nissan with the build quality of a Renault and it never sold in the quantities Nissan hoped for.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

what about something totaly different: Toyota Urbancruiser or its cut-off sibling the IQ. 
Both are official UK imports and use known technology


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hyundai i10 or i20?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Now there’s some food for thought. I hadn’t even thought of the the Mazda 2 and the insurance groups don’t look too bad. 

The Urban Cruiser is even feasible, I’ll have to run some quotes through. IQ will be too small. 

Hyundai, mmm, still not sure on them. I had an Accent as a courtesy car once and I could have built a better quality car myself with some Lego bricks, used chewing gum and a broken black & decker drill. Things may have improved, but it was the worse car I’ve even driver bar a Fiat Brava and Vauxhall Astra. 

Some great suggestions chaps. The way this is going the jap cars are appealing most, as I thought they would. 

Once I get a (long) shortlist :lol: I can have a good read and hopefully check out some for sale locally. 

The ultimate deciding factor will no doubt if the missus finds the passenger seat comfy!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I had an i30 for five years (2010 to 2015). Never had anything go wrong. Comfortable, reliable, economical - any Hyundai with an ”iXX" name would be worth a look. Same for the equivalent Kias.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Suzuki Swift?, maybe even a Sport?
Edit: Just seen it has already been suggested, but as a GV owner for 7 years, Suzuki has been the most reliable car I ever had, although a bit on the cheap side plastics-wise.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's a random one for you, as soon as i saw 'tip runs and uni runs' i thought of this, not something i personally like but everyone likes something different. Ive had plenty of Fiesta's so thats all can recommend that's not a Japanese car or on the exclusion list, Happy with everyone but prob not have as good reliability as the Japanese cars and not very spacious for lugging stuff about

Nissan Cube
https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&page=1


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

SEAT Ibiza would be a good option, VW Polo in disguise


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Unfortunately a Cube will be impossible insure with a 17 year old on there and in all honesty not massively removed from what I have already which I'm selling. Maybe not as quirky, but my Ody is still has that JDM awesomeness.



















I might take a look at the Swift, I only really like the sporty model though which will be out of the question

Don't think I could go with an Ibiza, seems to be the car of choice for really crass mods round these parts, all noise, no show and no go. I can't really put that aside when I see one. Not that I'm fussy :lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I know the i10 has been suggested on a similar what about a Kia Venga.

My folks have one and I actually think it's a good car they've not had any bother with it think it's 3 year old now :thumb:


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

We have a polo as a run about and I can’t really fault it. Well equipped ones are out there but you have to hunt about. Ours is a Moda which means you get ac electrics alloys and a small engine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Do you need 4/5 seats or would a small car-derived hatchback van be any use to you? Seeing as you said about throwing stuff in the back/having plenty of load space etc.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What about a Dacia Sandero Stepway.

You could pick up a 2014 0.9 petrol for £4700.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201710110189934?atmobcid=soc3

I know it's a Renault technically, but bound to be worth a look Anyhoo?

Cooks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

mikechesterman said:


> Do you need 4/5 seats or would a small car-derived hatchback van be any use to you? Seeing as you said about throwing stuff in the back/having plenty of load space etc.


Definitely needs to be a 4/5 seat car. Just would be handy if there was room in the back when my lad comes back from uni etc. The ATR rear seats don't fold down as they are part of the chassis stiffening. Whilst the boot is quite big, it is limited in space due to the seats not folding.



Cookies said:


> What about a Dacia Sandero Stepway.
> 
> You could pick up a 2014 0.9 petrol for £4700.
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201710110189934?atmobcid=soc3
> ...


Over budget unfortunately.


----------



## dax (Dec 9, 2016)

edit.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Over budget unfortunately.


Sorry chum, I had in my head that it was between 4 and 5k.

Cooks


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ford Fusion? this one is low miles (23k) and has same diesel engine as my fiesta (coming up to 149,000 miles), pretty boxy and practical maybe. Engine is used in numerous Ford's, Citroen/Peugeot (Hdi's), Volvo's, Mini, Suzuki and Mazda's

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...del=FUSION&radius=1500&minimum-seats=5&page=2

Skoda Roomster 1.4 Tdi (prob other small petrol engines)
https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...sort=mileage&price-to=4000&radius=1500&page=4

Skoda Fabia Estate (1.4 Tdi again but also comes with a 1.2 petrol or diesel)
https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...ke=SKODA&maximum-badge-engine-size=1.4&page=2


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Yaris.

My son has a 1.33 T Spirit.

Budget very similar to yours.

He's putting 20K a year on it and it's now passed the 100K mark.

What's gone wrong? Nothing. She just has routine servicing.

Agree that Jazz has the best interior space for this size of car.

If Yaris is a bit too small then Corolla has similar (possibly better!) reliability.

Our Mazda 2 is a fabulous and superbly reliable little car as well but not quite as practical as the Yaris (and not quite as reliable - she's needed a brake light switch replacing in our 4 years of ownership!!!!!).

Good Luck with your search.

Andy.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> Ford Fusion? this one is low miles (23k) and has same diesel engine as my fiesta (coming up to 149,000 miles), pretty boxy and practical maybe. Engine is used in numerous Ford's, Citroen/Peugeot (Hdi's), Volvo's, Mini, Suzuki and Mazda's
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...del=FUSION&radius=1500&minimum-seats=5&page=2
> 
> ...


Unfortunately a Fusion just doesn't do it for me, it looks strange. I quite like the 2005(?) shape Fiesta ST, but out of the question with a 17 year old. lol.

Now i do like the Skoda Roomster, they are bit different from the norm. I'm just not sure on the interior. Same with the Fabia.



AndyN01 said:


> Yaris.
> 
> My son has a 1.33 T Spirit.
> 
> ...


Was looking round a Yaris and Swift in Sainsburys car park yesterday. Both appear have really small boots with the rear seats up, but i'll need to take a proper look.

Saw a 15 plate Mazda 2, the facelift. Now that is a really nice looking hatchback, interior looks really good too. Shame the latest model will be well over budget. I'm seriously considering the earlier Mazda 2.

There was a post earlier that has been deleted about settling for a Jazz. I may well end up with one anyway, the interior space is clever and I am familair with Hondas. I just want to see what else is out there as there may be more to life than Hondas, but then again there may not :lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Id imagine the Fiesta St is pricey for a low mileage version now, but they are a good looking car, i now prefer the facelift versions from late 2005 onwards (known as the Mk6.5) with the newer style headlights and tailights, the interior also improved a tiny bit. Not massively practical but could prob get more stuff in the boot than my mk7.5 ST as the sloping roof line and high rear bumper bumper make the opening look less usable, also dont imagine its leather seats which look thicker fold flat. Insurance wise (which you'll know like the back of your hand) are the kids just on as named drivers as they use it occasionally? This came as a big shock when mine nearly tripled when it was my own car and going it on my own. 

Ill have to have a think see if i can come up with anymore random suggestions, do you want a reasonably spacious car as ive been avoiding hatchbacks for the uni run stuff? The Mazda 2 is supposed to be a very fun handling car, the platform was co-engineered with ford.

Oh and yes i agree the Skoda's interiors aren't anything exciting


----------



## dax (Dec 9, 2016)

... edit


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

A little update on this.

Well I sold my Honda Odyssey last weekend, i'll miss it dearly, but it wasn't being used so had to go.

I've spotted a car locally, seen it, and put a deposit down. Guess what....?










Yeah it's a Jazz.

After looking at the earlier models and wanting the 1.4 Sport, i've started to feel they look dated, so went for next gen model. This is a 2009 1.4 EX, so it has panaramic roof, aircon, electric windows/mirrors, traction control etc. 90k on the clock, 1 previous owner and full Honda service history and i was happy with the price.

A few little marks here and there, most of which i will be able to sort with the polisher, bar a deep scratch on the boot which i may or may not get sprayed at a later date. Other than that, drives OK and pretty tidy.

Just got to sell my little EK3 Civic now.


----------



## dax (Dec 9, 2016)

Shiny said:


> ...
> I just want to see what else is out there as there may be more to life than Hondas,  but then again there may not :lol:


... and in storm silver.  If the steering wheel wasn't on the wrong side i would think i was looking at my car, haha.

Great choice!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Stretch to £5K and get a 1.4tdi Polo

70+mpg

Well equipped

£20 a year road tax

And they are well made and feel good even when closing the door etc.

or to throw an oddball in.

Honda Insight? 10plate for about £5.5K.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Bit late mate, I’ve bought the Jazz :thumb:

I think I’d risk falling asleep at the wheel if I bought a Polo :lol:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Gonna say Argo ? Or Yaris some very good buys around good spec rock solid cars cheap tax and insurance. We have family of Toyotas not a head turner but just so practical, cheap to tax and insure even clarkson rates them !


----------



## dax (Dec 9, 2016)

packard said:


> Gonna say Argo ? Or Yaris some very good buys around good spec rock solid cars cheap tax and insurance. We have family of Toyotas not a head turner but just so practical, cheap to tax and insure even clarkson rates them !


Not as practical as a Jazz.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The boot on the Jazz is actually bigger than my EK3 Civic. Most of the alternatives I looked at had really tiny boots unless you put the seats down. The pano roof is cool, it makes the car feel really big inside.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

2008 onwards Kia Carens? Boring, yes, not good looking at all, yes, quite well specced, can be, in budget, yes, practical, yes, reliable, of course!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Just seen you got a Jazz


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> Just seen you got a Jazz


:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Late to the party again ain't I? Story of my life………


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mate, the bar was shut and they had cleared the tables away by the time you arrived


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Only just caught this but for the sake of curiosity, why not another Civic? Plenty around for £3-4K and would have seemed to be the logical choice. Not sure how insurance friendly they would be for 17 year olds though.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The Jazz is pretty much the same size as my EK3 Civic, maybe slightly shorter. I don't really need a car the size of newer Civic when i've got the Accord sat in the garage.

Jazz is handier to park (only got a small car park at work) and it can fit on the hardstanding behind my garage. I'd struggle with a newer Civic.

I think a Civic is likely to be a fair bit more to insure too.


----------

